# Maximillian Pionus



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey bird peeps, been thinking about this for a while now, and been researching loads of different websites, watching YouTube bids etc to find out more about maxi's...I would really, really love to have one when we move to our next house (hopefully this august!) 
I need to know more about them! Just like, day to day interactions, activity and care; websites only give a very generalised idea, and there just don't seem to be many owners sharing their experiences...am I just being a bit weird thinking they're so very different from any other parrot? Lol, I'd love to meet some as well >.< 
So yeah...just a plea for info, advice and stories please, I love reading about them!


----------



## villa143love (Feb 20, 2013)

I also want to meet like them..

as saying as parrots.. :aureola:

hope that anyone knows about this thread..

Please all of you reply!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

So if this is old 

We had one well really just looked after one until he got a good home he was 10 years old and lived with a african grey would take of your hand but wouldnt come near you unlike the grey both came from the same home but grey was younger but i did noticed he was very dominent with the grey like to be out his cage, he was a quite bird didnt talk, are you getting one from a breeder? 
here is a link 
MaximilianPionus

hope the link helps


----------

